# Simple sound system question



## Moatist (Dec 17, 2008)

Our church has a very simple sound system that uses a 40watt pa amp. An overhead condenser mic requires phantom power. Would a pa amp work for this or is a specific phantom source required?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

phantom power usually means a dc 48 volt source to supply a working voltage for the microphone 

see this link 

http://www.tangible-technology.com/power/Phantom_Power_connect.html


----------

